# Porter in KS has a pending adoption on HRI



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I have never met this dog but I found him on petfinder--he was in a shelter in the midwest and all of the dogs were being kept outdoors due to the shelter having a fire. I used the HRI website to alert them to this dog and I even talked to the people at the shelter to get more information about him so I could fill out the HRI form to the best of my knowledge. Well, he ended up being rescued and put into foster care through HRI. For some reason, he has a special place in my heart. He sounded like a really good dog who somehow ended up in the shelter.

I have been checking on his status. He only has one photo of him and it is kindof blurry (the original photo is from the shelter). I was hoping that an update with more photos would be posted but it never happened. Well, now I see he has an adoption pending and I am just thrilled. It would be awesome if the new parent(s) of Porter would post an update. I am really curious to know how he has been doing. He is a cutie pie!

Anyway, I am just thrilled for him. And very very grateful for the foster family who opened their home to him because the outdoor shelter sounded really rough. It was not their fault--the shelter burned down. It sounds like he really thrived in foster care.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is fantastic! Great job alerting HRI.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Andra,

Thank you so much for Requesting Assistance for Porter. You have enabled him to have a wonderful life.

I have attached a couple of photos of Porter that are not on HRI's website. His foster mom told me that he is difficult to photograph, so these are the best you will get.

For anyone else out there who may encounter a Havanese in need of a helping hand from Havanese Rescue, here is a link to HRI's Request for Assistance form:

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/assistance


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness, he is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Good for you, Andra!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

HE IS SO CUTE!!!! He seems to be such an amazing dog and to see the third photo, which is new to me, in foster care is a total gift. He looks so happy and contented. 

I dont know if you have any updates on how he has been doing? It sounds like he is totally happy in foster care. 

Anyway, thank you for following up on this. For some reason, this little guy has a special place in my heart. I have been checking on his progess since HRI place him under their care.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I remember seeing this dog too! I lurk on pet finder.....not that I will be getting another one. I'm so glad to hear that he has an adoption pending!!! 

PS- I love his eyes!!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I know! His eyes are so amazing.

I lurk on petfinder and it is dangerous for somebody with a soft heart like me LOL. I am hoping some day to 'get more involved' in some capacity with rescue. I am not sure I would make a good foster mom because I would probably have a hard time surrendering any foster to their new forever home. I commend foster parents and those involved in rescue!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm so happy :clap2: 
I love happy endings


----------

